# Where can I get cheap tags made for hats?



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

does anyone know where i can get cheap little tags made for hats. Im talking about the stiched ones. I just dont need like 300 which it like the minimum quantity for every place i look


----------



## senyo (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: cheap tags*

Check Ebay mate, search "Custom Woven Labels". They do runs from 200 upwards I think, I'm having 200 made for $51USD. Easy on the pocket, good starting point. I'm waiting on them to arrive and if I'm happy i'll chuck em on, otherwise I'll keep searching.. Money comes and goes, to make your brand premium spend the bit extra to make things exactly how YOU want it. dont settle!


----------



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: cheap tags*

I am ordering my first batch of labels off of ebay as well.
I have seen good work done by the ebay businesses out there.

If you would like to, you can ask them to send you a picture of a sample one before you give them the okay to go ahead and make the whole set to ship to you. That way, it's exactly how you want it.

Woven is a good choice though. I am going with woven myself.


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: cheap tags*

ive had some off ebay - and they are lovely, good quality and the detail is amazing - so you could have quite a complicated design no problem -


----------



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: cheap tags*



mrs maggot said:


> ive had some off ebay - and they are lovely, good quality and the detail is amazing - so you could have quite a complicated design no problem -


Could you please post the link to the seller you purchased the labels from? I am deciding between a couple right now.. Waiting on my samples. Thanks so much.


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: cheap tags*

certainly can, it was this company based in india - although the payment goes to canada ?? but it was them, very good send you an image of your label first, then they arrived aobut 10 days later, i ordered them with enough to fold under and sew, so they are double, you fold them in half, then tuck the top under to give a good clean line when sewn in 300 Custom WOVEN LABEL Damask / Labels / Tags Hem size on eBay (end time 23-Dec-10 13:37:02 GMT)


----------



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: cheap tags*



mrs maggot said:


> certainly can, it was this company based in india - although the payment goes to canada ?? but it was them, very good send you an image of your label first, then they arrived aobut 10 days later, i ordered them with enough to fold under and sew, so they are double, you fold them in half, then tuck the top under to give a good clean line when sewn in 300 Custom WOVEN LABEL Damask / Labels / Tags Hem size on eBay (end time 23-Dec-10 13:37:02 GMT)


thank you very much. 

I remember seeing that post but lost it when I sent all my emails out requesting more information. Now I can send them a email too. Thanks.


----------

